# Layout Blind Snow Cover



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

Wondering what some of you do to turn you layout blinds white when the snow hits the ground? I know I can buy a white cover made for my blind, but at $70 and poor reviews I'd like to find something else that might work.

Any Ideas?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I have white camo netting that I wrap around the blind. I safety pin it in strategic areas and it works great.


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

I picked up this one. $55 and it is not the cheap Tyvec material.
http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... %2C/Detail


----------



## fowler obsession (Oct 28, 2009)

YOU HAVE TO PAY TO PLAY SORRY THATS HOW IT ROLLS


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Tattertot said:


> Wondering what some of you do to turn you layout blinds white when the snow hits the ground? I know I can buy a white cover made for my blind, but at $70 and poor reviews I'd like to find something else that might work.
> 
> Any Ideas?


I can't understand the poor reviews on factory snow covers. We were using HS blinds in Montana last week with factory covers and they worked just fine. The only dressing up they need is a very SMALL amount of yellow grass or yellow raffia grass strung through the loops. The geese did not know we were there.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Tattertot said:


> Wondering what some of you do to turn you layout blinds white when the snow hits the ground? I know I can buy a white cover made for my blind, but at $70 and *poor reviews* I'd like to find something else that might work.
> 
> Any Ideas?


i agree, NOT CHEAP... but what poor reviews? ours have worked flawlessly.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

deadduckflying said:


> I picked up this one. $55 and it is not the cheap Tyvec material.
> http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... %2C/Detail


I picked up 2 layout blinds from Cabelas last year in the Bargain Cave. Only $80.00 each, I could not pass them up. Later I bought the snow covers for them (almost the same price I paid for the blinds :shock: ). I have used them several times and even though they are the Tyvex, they have held up really well.

I do think that for a good cover, you need to get the snow cover that is fitted for your brand of blind. If there is a little bit of snow falling, they will disappear!


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a Cabelas blind and am looking at the Cabelas snow cover. It has 3.3 stars out of 5. Lots of reports of poor quality and them ripping easily.

They have a standard and a deluxe size, anyone know which one I'd need for the elite blind? It doesn't specify on the website.

Thanks


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

Just looked at them again. It says the deluxe model has a dog opening. Maybe they're the same size and the dog opening is the only difference.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

No kidding, just get yourself an old sheet from the DI and spray a few brown and green blotches on it. You'll be out $5 tops and it will work just as well as a $70 factory cover.


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a power hunter and if there is alot of snow I will cover the main body of the blind with a white sheet and then get some snow in a can from someplace like Roberts crafts and spray the hood it works really good.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I have used the "santa snow" approach in the past and it didn't work too well for me. I have a snow cover now and think it is worth every penny I spent on it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

You'll do fine with anything white as long as it doesnt have any UV Brightener. An easy test would be to just take whatever you are planning on using out and set it on the snow. If it has any Blueish tint to it, it has UV Brightener added, either washed in or an integral part of the manufacture of that specific product. After that you can try to wash it out with Sport Wash (doesnt always work but) or just find something different. Personally when i was just toteing around an "old sheet", i found a specific brand of white fleece worked the best. It would absorb sunlight enough to not reflect a stark white on sunny days and would also inturn soften the subtle shadows that the wrinkles created. 

...Had birds nearly landing on me sometimes.

Good luck!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

We have been using the tyvek covers for a while now and I really don't like them. The dirtier they get, the better they work due to the extreme brightness of them. Even though my cover is filthy, it still shines too much for my taste. They work great on cloudy days. The upside is that they are light and packable. 
R


----------

